# Anyone here seen Kim Mitchell in concert lately?



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm going tomorrow night in Moncton. He's playing with April Wine.

I'm a huge fan, and I've probably seen Kim play about 15 times ever since the 80s.

He's gone boutique in the past bunch of years. 

He's occasionally playing Suhr guitars, Blankenship amps and boutique pedals. 

He had a heart attack a few years ago which just about killed him. He drove himself to the hospital just in time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not since 1980


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I realized what a great guitarist he is when I saw him improvising with Pat Metheny at the Montreal Jazz Festival. Did not expect that from a pop-rock dude. Enjoy the show!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I saw him about 5 years ago at a small fair. I was surprised how mellow or middle of the road most of his material is. I thought it would be a high octane guitar extravaganza based on my limited exposure to Max Webster 30 years ago.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Besides the Max machine, I've only seen him once solo.
His band played at the Knob Hill in Scarborough for the release of his debut album.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I've seen him a few times over the years. Most recent was 1.5 years ago in Edmonton at the bandshell.

Grossly underrated guitarist and songwriter.
Plays every gig, small and large with the same level of professionalism.... never phones it in.
Never misses a note, has excellent banter with the crowd and is totally approachable.

Class act.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I became a fan back in the Max Webster days when I saw them open up for Rush. I think it was for the Rush A Farewell to Kings tour.

I was struck by the musicianship but also by the zany and interesting Zappa-esque style.

He was using a nice Gibbie ES if I recall correctly.

Great player for sure.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Shredders recommended listening....

In The World of Giants and Beyond The Moon, both by Max Webster.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Saw him at one of the crazy Canada Day concerts at Landsdowne. Probably 89 or 90, I would have been grade 11 or 12. I think Colin James and Jeff Healy were on the bill (with others). Need to go google. Guy behind me smoked at least 10 joints. Back then, that was pretty impressive.

Kim was great. As a side note, my uncle was the sound guy for the I Am a Wild Party video... small world.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

thankfully no but I’m always trying to win tickets to his shows through the classic rock station my dad listens to


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

He played at my high school 100 years ago and then I saw him in Mojo Music a few years ago when he was trying out a pickup that they’d installed for him or something. He had a large dog with him called Max.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> thankfully no but I’m always trying to win tickets to his shows through the classic rock station my dad listens to


Passive aggressive much?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

He's using boutique gear lately, but


SG-Rocker said:


> Passive aggressive much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk



??


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Passive aggressive much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


you’re starting to sound like my marriage counselor


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Unfortunately missed him last month. Would love to see him again.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> He's using boutique gear lately, but
> 
> 
> 
> ??


It was a beautiful statement. 
Always trying to win tickets off their parent's fave radio stations (implying its old fogey music) to see a musician that they are ironically thankful to have never seen.

M. Night Shyamalan level material right there.


Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> M. Night Shyamalan level material right there.


M Night Lady in the Water or M Night Last Airbender?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> M Night Lady in the Water or M Night Last Airbender?


Ironically, your quirky, abstract and clever way of crafting statements is slightly reminiscent of Pye Dubois.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Ironically, your quirky, abstract and clever way of crafting statements is slightly reminiscent of Pye Dubois.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I think of myself as more of a Francisco X. Alarcón or possibly a Judith Viorst


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the Max songs. This one is great, not so much for any brilliance on the fretboard, just because I like the melody over the chords.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I saw him on Yonge street downtown TO. This was about 6 yrs ago. Nice guy.

I just checked concert listings and there are no tour dates for 2020. I would see him in a heartbeat especially if he was doing the Max Webster stuff.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> I saw him on Yonge street downtown TO. This was about 6 yrs ago. Nice guy.
> 
> I just checked concert listings and there are no tour dates for 2020. I would see him in a heartbeat especially if he was doing the Max Webster stuff.



Here's a setlist from the summer, a few Max tunes. Since it's a double bill with April Wine, I don't think he'll play as long a show tonight.


Lager and Ale
 Play Video 
Rocklandwonderland
 Play Video 
Rock & Roll Duty
 Play Video 
That's a Man
 Play Video 
Diamonds Diamonds
(Max Webster song)
 Play Video 
High Class in Borrowed Shoes
(Max Webster song)
 Play Video 
Waterline
(Max Webster song)
 Play Video 
Lemon Wedge
 Play Video 
Check
(Max Webster song)
 Play Video 
Easy to Tame
 Play Video 
Paradise Skies
(Max Webster song)
 Play Video 
Patio Lanterns
 Play Video 
All We Are
 Play Video 
Go For A Soda
 Play Video 
Encore:
I Am a Wild Party


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

NB_Terry said:


> Here's a setlist from the summer, a few Max tunes. Since it's a double bill with April Wine, I don't think he'll play as long a show tonight.
> 
> 
> Lager and Ale
> ...


What a great set list.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Lola said:


> What a great set list.


And most of them accessible on my favourite radio station. Wish I could get free tickets to attend. I worked with his cousin...he also loved to play but guitaring wasn't genetic in that situation, but who am I to talk!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

vadsy said:


> thankfully no but I’m always trying to win tickets to his shows through the classic rock station my dad listens to


Y'know, it is possible to just not go into a thread that you're not interested in. Be nice or be quiet.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Y'know, it is possible to just not go into a thread that you're not interested in. Be nice or be quiet.


I hear ya


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

I saw him with Max Webster playing my high school cafeteria /multi-purpose room circa 1974. I kid you not. What I really remember was how odd he looked with Buddy Holly glasses, and wearing grey coveralls tucked into work boots.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> nice Gibbie ES


----------

